# Strange looker?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it the length of her neck?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe? I dunno.. not great on confirmation by any means..looks to have a fairly long back too, and is it what you call wasp waisted??


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Pigeon breasted, goose rumped and a hint of a ewe neck. That thing is a hot mess hahaha!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Link doesn't work for me. I don't see anything let alone a horse...


----------



## Minime (Jan 11, 2012)

the head and neck look a tad bit strange


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here ya go, NdAppy.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Uber long neck and it ties in weird with her chest. Super thin neck at that.

I wouldn't consider her wasp waisted though.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

None of her parts look bad by themselves but they all look like they came off of different horses. Her back is quite long and her hip is really short. She has a big poked out chest and front shoulder but her neck is narrow and thin. She has a pretty head though.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Question - is the conformation to blame for the pose or the pose to blame for the apparent conformation? She just seems to be leaning/being pulled forward (at the front end), even her furthest back hoof is coming up off the ground as though to move forward, and it seems she'd be a much different looking overall package if her front wasn't so forward and she was better squared up for the picture.........


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She would deffinately look much better in motion or at least set up better. I wonder sometimes if people look at the pictures they put in thier own for sale ads.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think a lot of it is barnblindness Kevin. People see what they want to see in the pictures they take of their horses.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys ;D
I only asked as she was in with the group search I did and I nearly chocked on a peanut. Poor mare 
There have been some.... unusual.. looking horses I've seen. But I agree kevin...look at the pics before you post :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What is more worrying is the thought that these are the best pics they have, and the horse looks worse in the others:shock:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

fufufufuf makes you wonder o.0


----------

